

UBS systems fail as rogue trader blows £1.3bn - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3303827/ubs-systems-under-fire-as-rogue-trader-blows-13bn/

======
DevX101
I wonder if they still call them rogue traders when these big bets actually
end up winning.

